# Preferred LBS for Saddle Try before you buy



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

OK well I have been needing to upgrade my saddles for too long. I basically forced myself to live with what I had and to be honest with good bibs and all I seem to do ok for 60 miles.

Anyhow I want to get good saddles for both my Road and Mountain bike and have been considering getting professionally fit and looking for recommendations from others. I am in the South King County but flexible on where I go.

Thanks...for your advice and experiences in advance!!


----------



## lacoucouille (Aug 7, 2012)

*It May be too far but...*

Lifecycles bike shop has fizik saddles to demo I believe as well as excellent fitting services


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

These guys have a decent selection of road saddles to try out. And it is FREE!

Northwest TRI And Bike
15423 Se 272nd St
Kent, WA 98042
(253) 638-2453


----------

